# Delete All



## gargoyle999 (Oct 28, 2006)

I would like the ability to delete all the shows recorded as suggestions at once. A "delete all" option.


----------



## Athenian (Jan 14, 2004)

I agree -- or at least some other way to manage suggestions. We don't use the feature at all because there is nothing but junk there and it is much too time consuming to go through the hassle to delete them.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

you know that you don't NEED to delete them, they will get deleted as soon as space is needed for ANY scheduled show you have setup

Just like recently deleted, you NEVER need to delete them

only reason to delete a suggestion is if you really don't want to watch it and you want to get a new SUGGESTION, then delete it


----------



## gargoyle999 (Oct 28, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> you know that you don't NEED to delete them, they will get deleted as soon as space is needed for ANY scheduled show you have setup


Yes I know. But I have almost 50 suggestions all the time. I just think it would be a nice feature when there are a lot of programs there I know I'm not going to watch.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

gargoyle999 said:


> Yes I know. But I have almost 50 suggestions all the time. I just think it would be a nice feature when there are a lot of programs there I know I'm not going to watch.


just go to the first one, and hit clear like crazy then wait a few min


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> just go to the first one, and hit clear like crazy then wait a few min


Doesn't work on my series 1. Then again, it's not like it does any good to ask for new features on series 1's, since they're not supported by new features anyhow.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Here's another way it can be accomplished:

Put a "tick" box (next to the color circle that appears) and when a user wants to watch, delete, or change the save until capacity of the program, the user would first put a checkmark in the tick box and then click another choice to validate that "choice": delete, watch now, save until.

In this manner, a person can put as many checkmarks in place before clicking the delete button. (Of course, one can't check more than one program for playback or for extending or changing the save until feature.)


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

gargoyle999 said:


> Yes I know. But I have almost 50 suggestions all the time. I just think it would be a nice feature when there are a lot of programs there I know I'm not going to watch.


Why do record the suggestions at all? I will occasionally go throught the suggestions list to see if there is anything I might like to see, but otherwise I never record suggestions, I have waaaay too much other stuff to record.


----------



## jmmeij (Jan 10, 2007)

and if you really do not care about suggestions, there is an option in the settings menu to disable recording suggestions at all. I am ok with suggestions and watch them if I have the time. Sometimes it gives you a cool new movie or show.


----------



## cymek (Apr 1, 2006)

it would be nice if you could select particular recordings and then delete them at one, just like holding Control key on the keyboard and selecting random files to be deleted.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

cymek said:


> it would be nice if you could select particular recordings and then delete them at one, just like holding Control key on the keyboard and selecting random files to be deleted.


I'm not sure how useful that would be on a series 2. I have a series one, but correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't all series 2's updated to where it only takes one key press to delete a show (no confirmation or anything)? So the amount of time it would take to select all your shows to be deleted would take no fewer key presses than it already currently takes to individually delete each show.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Am I correct in assuming that suggestions appear in Now Playing (don't know since I don't record them)? 

Maybe the OPs Now Playing list is all cluttered with suggestions, making it hard to find the shows that were requested to be recorded.

A solution for this would be to have the Tivo put all the 'suggested' recordings in a folder in Now Playing.
Name it "Recorded Suggestions"


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

That's already what it does.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

LOL

Wow that was fast!


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

gargoyle999 said:


> Yes I know. But I have almost 50 suggestions all the time. I just think it would be a nice feature when there are a lot of programs there I know I'm not going to watch.


*Gargoyle999.* Do you give a thumbs down for all the shows you don't like? If you do, it won't record those type of shows at all.

Thumbs up just increases your chances of watching something you might be interested in. If you would like the TiVo to "surprise you" with new shows that you might actually want to watch then give anything you watch a Thumbs Up or Down.

Every time it suggests a show I don't like, I simply give it a Thumbs Down. And I give the things I really like, but don't know if I'll have time for, a (1, 2, or 3) Thumbs up.

My TiVo always records Suggestions, all the time, and I hardly ever delete them. Or, simply turn TiVo Suggestions off.

*I think TiVo should put a "Do Not Record This Channel" Option....perhaps a list of channels you recieve comes up and you simply go down the list and press the Thumbs Down to have the TiVo skip that channel. Those channels with a Thumbs Down would not be recorded as a Tivo Suggestion, BUT it would not conflict with any future recording you would like to make a "Manual Recording", "Season Pass", etc.*


----------



## cymek (Apr 1, 2006)

timckelley said:


> I'm not sure how useful that would be on a series 2. I have a series one, but correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't all series 2's updated to where it only takes one key press to delete a show (no confirmation or anything)? So the amount of time it would take to select all your shows to be deleted would take no fewer key presses and it already currently takes to individually delete each show.


Okay fine....I see your point, what about deleting the whole group?


----------



## gargoyle999 (Oct 28, 2006)

LightMike said:


> *Gargoyle999.* Do you give a thumbs down for all the shows you don't like? If you do, it won't record those type of shows at all.


Yes I do use the thumbs on the suggestions. I like having the suggestions turned on. It's just when I have 50-70 of them that I've looked over, if there is nothing there I'm dying to see I'd just like to be able to clear all and have fresh suggestions content next time I look at it. I also get several shows that I like but have seen them all so don't really need them in there. But I don't want to mark thumbs down as I would like similar shows to be recorded. If the series 3 ever gets one button delete it will be easier to start zapping individual shows.

Anyway folks, it's just a suggestion which is why I put it here. I'm not complaining about having suggestions or worried about my hard drive filling up. It's just a feature I think would be nice to have. I need more channels to be available in HD then I won't have space for 70 suggestions and the issue will be moot!!


----------

